# First beach model shoot (maybe NSFW)



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

First time I got to do a model shoot.  I volunteered to help another photography that was trading time for photos so he can build his portfolio up and they get pictures.  In between his shooting he and the models allowed me to do some for practice as well.

Did all these with my little D40 at Huntington Beach in SC.

Hope you like, please CC also

(click for larger)


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 22, 2008)

They're way too small to give C&C, but 3,4,5 and 7 look underexposed to me. If you resize them a little larger I could tell you more.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> They're way too small to give C&C, but 3,4,5 and 7 look underexposed to me. If you resize them a little larger I could tell you more.




Thanks, but they are clickable links, some are a little too large to directly link.....

I realize some are underexposed as I haven't done any PP to most of them other than some cropping though.  there's only 2 or 3 that I've touched up some.

Garrett


----------



## Alpha (Jun 22, 2008)

I feel a flash coming on...


----------



## ryan7783 (Jun 22, 2008)

they seem a tad underexposed. also they don't look as crisp as they could. try setting your aperture to f11 or higher. were you using a center weighted focus for these?


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 22, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Thanks, but they are clickable links, some are a little too large to directly link.....
> 
> I realize some are underexposed as I haven't done any PP to most of them other than some cropping though. there's only 2 or 3 that I've touched up some.
> 
> Garrett


Ah, I didn't even notice they were clickable. Sorry.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> they seem a tad underexposed. also they don't look as crisp as they could. try setting your aperture to f11 or higher. were you using a center weighted focus for these?



Thanks,  I wish I could tell you what settings I used but it was about 3 weeks ago and I was constantly changing them to figure things out.

I've been so dependent on the dummy modes I was forcing myself to use manual.  A lot of things to control when you aren't used to using them.

I really wish I had my 50mm 1.8 at the time as well.

Big tip I learned the hard way for beach shooting, wear beach wear!  kind of hard to get the shot you want if your wearing jeans, shoes, socks and can't get close enough with the lens you are using because you don't want to get wet :mrgreen:  I always had the wrong lens with me at the wrong time  lol

I really want to do another one now that I've got better equipment and more importantly, have been working on learning how to properly use it......


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 22, 2008)

the eyes on some are  dark, maybe a reflector to produce some catchlights-I just discovered this makes a huge difference.

You can check what your settings were by looking at file info if you use photoshop or I expect which ever software you use for editing may tell you. I downloaded a add on to firefox and on number 3-my favourite for composition that you used a NIKON D40 focus 90mm exp 0/100 Aperture F4.5 ISO 800

The skin colours vary greatly too between each photo some seem alot redder than others
number 4 I would crop the sky out as its not really creating any added interest to the picture-plus your horizon is crooked.

Looks like your lucky and have a very natural model, she looks comfortable, and your setting looks nice too, deffinatly get out there and ecxperiment with your equipment-I am new to all this too and am learning, so I hope what I have said is OK.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys....

I really wish I had a chance to do some more on my own without having to shoot over the other photographer.....

Here's a few more I dug out of the set and played with a little.....

It's weird, I'll work on a photo and think it looks just right, then later I'm like what was I thinking and do it completely different.....


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> The skin colours vary greatly too between each photo some seem alot redder than others
> number 4 I would crop the sky out as its not really creating any added interest to the picture-plus your horizon is crooked.
> 
> Looks like your lucky and have a very natural model, she looks comfortable, and your setting looks nice too, deffinatly get out there and ecxperiment with your equipment-I am new to all this too and am learning, so I hope what I have said is OK.



Funny thing is, she was the only one of the three that had never done any modeling before, she was real awkward at other spot we were shooting but really had fun on the beach.......

This better? #4 re-adjusted......


----------



## Alpha (Jun 22, 2008)

That is very, very orange.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alpha said:


> That is very, very orange.



Thanks for the input.......

Me thinks I might have to adjust my monitor some, maybe it's me or the screen but it looks good on mine, doesn't appear orangey on mine.  Her skin tone looks just like I remember it, she was very well tanned.

Not doubting you, i guess I should check the color calibration on here.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 23, 2008)

It's possible that she _appears_ very orange because the water isn't very blue, which makes her look unnaturally saturated with color. My suggestion would be to either pull some red out of her or add a lot more blue to the water.


----------



## bblaine (Jun 23, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Big tip I learned the hard way for beach shooting, wear beach wear! kind of hard to get the shot you want if your wearing jeans, shoes, socks and can't get close enough with the lens you are using because you don't want to get wet :mrgreen:


 
hehe i never learn... i always get in the water with jeans on, then get into my car completely soaked.  where were these pictures taken?  looks like myrtle beach


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 24, 2008)

bblaine said:


> hehe i never learn... i always get in the water with jeans on, then get into my car completely soaked.  where were these pictures taken?  looks like myrtle beach



Very close, Huntington Beach State park in Murrells Inlet..........


----------



## dophineh (Jun 24, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Thanks for the input.......
> 
> Me thinks I might have to adjust my monitor some, maybe it's me or the screen but it looks good on mine, doesn't appear orangey on mine.  Her skin tone looks just like I remember it, she was very well tanned.
> 
> Not doubting you, i guess I should check the color calibration on here.



her tan is what is orange.

pale is the new tan.

as a tip to the photographer... just have them walk around and do their thing. it's up to you to take the picture at the right point. don't even take pictures for a few minutes until they get more comfortable.


----------



## bblaine (Jun 24, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Very close, Huntington Beach State park in Murrells Inlet..........


 
that's where i do a lot of my work, you live here?


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 25, 2008)

bblaine said:


> that's where i do a lot of my work, you live here?



Not quite, I'm in Huger (right outside of Mt. Pleasant\chucktown)


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree that the color of the tan looks just a tad orange but not too bad. If you have a monitor calibration tool try running it. Otherwise the shots look ok except for the green swimsuit. Don't know why but I specifically don't like the color of it with the background. I would try it again only the next time try an 80mm lens. Soften them up a bit and get some feature shots.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 25, 2008)

93rdcurrent said:


> I agree that the color of the tan looks just a tad orange but not too bad. If you have a monitor calibration tool try running it. Otherwise the shots look ok except for the green swimsuit. Don't know why but I specifically don't like the color of it with the background. I would try it again only the next time try an 80mm lens. Soften them up a bit and get some feature shots.




Wow, it really must be my display!  that's a black swimsuit on my screen (the swimsuit was actually black)......

I really want to do another shoot, I really enjoyed it.

Bblaine, maybe we could meet up there sometime and shoot.  We got there too late so didn't get to explore the Atallya (sp?) building as much as we had liked.  Can't wait to get back out there.

Garrett


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jun 25, 2008)

This is the one I was referring to...


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 25, 2008)

93rdcurrent said:


> This is the one I was referring to...





Duh, I'm an idiot sometimes....lol

I did just run through the calibration utility on my back, now I see what everyone was talking about, but now my eyes are hurting, may take a day or two to get used too but 10x better!!!


----------



## bblaine (Jun 26, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Not quite, I'm in Huger (right outside of Mt. Pleasant\chucktown)


 

yeah, my husband's from cross... i'm familiar : )  and yeah we should let me know when you are down next.


----------

